# Auction today 2007 t6030 plus 33hrs.



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Going to an auction today there is a 6030 new Holland there mint condition plastic still on seat from 2007 with 840tl loader w/3rd function. Only has 33hrs. Barn stored never used. Has a whole bunch of low hour tractors for sale. I'll take a picture. Not many of those pre emission tractors like that with no hours. 16 speed powershift too.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I have one of those. No loader though. Pretty good tractor. Little minor annoying problems but nothing major for us.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I have one of those as well half-decent tractor and it is a pretty good tractor. I was always impressed with the engine. the power shift and reverse work fine but you're not as smooth as my 7510 John Deere's shuttle . I always thought the cab overall was little cheap when they were new the one model was called Elite the other was called Delta. Delta was the cheaper one what are the big differences on the Delta is it will have open Center hydraulics


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Check all the rubber and plastic for brittleness, cracks, rubber rot, etc. In my experience, not being used can be harder on equipment than if it is used every day. I think being used causes the oils to stay distributed throughout the material constantly whereas sitting unused causes the natural oils to migrate to the bottom and the tops to dry.

Also, make sure that the engine starts and sounds OK. Having only been run 33 hrs in 10 years means that there was plenty of opportunity for moisture to accumulate in the cylinders and transmission (internal rust can be very damaging).

BTW, check the engine and gear case oils for white gunk (water in the oil) before starting it. This can also show up on the top of the dipstick.

Just my experience speaking. Got burned like this once--cost me $6000 to fix!

Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree....very low hours concern me more than higher than normal hours


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Check to see if it will shift from high to low easily. If it doesn't the cable is probably stretched. We rarely go into low with ours but last year all of a sudden I couldn't get it into low. So even though it hasn't been used that cable is still sitting there the same as if the tractor was in operation. One of those annoying little problems. If it is the Plus it should have suspended cab and front axle. Ours is a Plus and has those things.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

It ended up selling for 47,000 plus a 10% buyers fee. I didn't bid on it. Not a bad price really. Basically getting a new tractor minus the emissions. The little things going wrong would be worth it not to have emissions.


----------

